# 448 Lake Shore Limited



## Worry wart (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello there

Aiming to get from Flint, MI to Portland, ME sometime next week. Traveling alone with suitcase and backpack.

Ideal journey.... the 7:30AM Blue Water (very familiar) gets me into Chicago around 12PM. 448 Lake Shore Limited supposedly departs around 9:30PM and arrives the next day in Boston around 8PM. Take Concord Coach Lines (bus, also familiar) departing at 8/9/10/11:15PM to Portland.

26~ hours of coach seating, 40~ hours total

1. Where can I leave my suitcase at Union?

2. Would LSL business class be worth the +$60?

3. Effective connection ideas? Its cold. Know Chicago pretty well, just within regards to daylight and everything. Never visited Surgical Science museum, eat somewhere

4. Simply carry the suitcase on to Lake Shore Limited? Carry-on through all?

5. How late is LSL going to be?

6. Passing time onboard?

7. Most concerning... Chance of arriving in Boston before 11PM?

Excessive, sorry to induce eye rolling here.... truly appreciate any thoughts. Thanks a bunch


----------



## pennyk (Feb 10, 2018)

I would do Business Class on the LSL. I believe that business class passengers on state run trains have access to the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago (where luggage may be stored), but I not know if business class passengers on LSL also qualify. Hopefully someone with better knowledge will chime in.

I listen to audiobooks on my phone while traveling so I can look out the window and "read" at the same time.

I do not know the answers to your other questions. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 10, 2018)

Business class definitely is worth the extra. As far as lateness, the snow and the cold temperatures are the wild card, so closer to your departure date watch the weather for your trip. This may help you know the potential for being late as well as getting around Chicago. I think you can check your bag in Chicago for the day or even to Boston. As far as passing time, I love just sitting by the window watching the world pass by. I also carry by earbuds for some music and my kindle for reading.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 11, 2018)

1) and 2) LSL business class will get you access the Metropolitan lounge, where you can leave your bags. Business also offers three across (2+1) seating, as opposed the 2+2 seating in coach, so there will be a lot more space. I say spend the $60.

3) The Blue Water is basically never late, so you’ll have a full 9 hours to enjoy Chicago. That’s enough time to do whatever you want! Obviously figure out the time everything will take ahead, but you can do a lot in 9 hours. Remember that dinner is not served out of Chicago, so eat before boarding.

4) Yes. Or you can check 1-2 bags for free. If checking bags, arrive at the station at least 45 minutes before boarding. The unspoken Amtrak carry-on bag policy is that if you can carry everything on yourself, it’s allowed. When you start needing crew to help you carry everything, it might be too much.

5) and 7) It’s generally not too late. You’re almost certain to hit Boston before 11:00. Unfortunately it will sometimes be later than that. For example, on Feb. 7 #448 arrived at 2:35 A.M. That’s a very rare occurrence, though. I say book an 11:00/11:15 bus. If you get in well before that, the bus company can possibly re-ticket you an an earlier one.

6) Bring books, download movies, surf the web (the WiFi is slow but not terrible), sleep, talk with other passengers, look out the window, etc. Breakfast and lunch are served in the main dining car (in the NY section), so you’ll walk several cars to eat. Dinner is in the Boston section Café car.

Hope this helps!


----------



## daybeers (Feb 12, 2018)

It might be more advantageous (and possibly cheaper) to book this all on one Multi-City reservation. Also think about taking the Downeaster up to Portland.


----------



## Worry wart (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I might just end up flying, Im right next to an airport. 40 hours versus 8 for about $140 difference. Kind of nervous about last minute but think the money is worth it. Thanks again


----------



## daybeers (Feb 12, 2018)

Worry wart said:


> Thanks everyone. I might just end up flying, Im right next to an airport. 40 hours versus 8 for about $140 difference. Kind of nervous about last minute but think the money is worth it. Thanks again


Fair point. Are you planning to fly into Boston Logan or Portland? I know Portland is a pretty small airport, so I would imagine flights to/from there are expensive.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 12, 2018)

If renting a car, I have sometimes gotten lower rates in Portland verses Boston, so you may want to compare all aspects of your trip. Flying to Portland may be more, but the car less, plus there is not the gas cost to from Portland to Boston.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 15, 2018)

Worry wart said:


> 7. Most concerning... Chance of arriving in Boston before 11PM?


For the past month, arrival into Boston has averaged about 90 minutes late. If you throw out the biggest delays, the median is 1 hour late. But it did arrive early on 3 occasions.






Link to history chart


----------



## PerRock (Feb 16, 2018)

daybeers said:


> Worry wart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I might just end up flying, Im right next to an airport. 40 hours versus 8 for about $140 difference. Kind of nervous about last minute but think the money is worth it. Thanks again
> ...


Another option is to split the difference & fly into Manchester, NH. It's probably not any closer than Logan, but you'll skip the Boston traffic.

Depending on your flight time, you could fly into Logan, then take the Downeaster to Portland.

peter


----------



## Worry wart (no longer) (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply/update but I ended up flying straight into Portland from Flint with a few connecting flights! Probably would have been cheaper into Boston, Ive flown from Detroit to Boston before, taking the bus to Portland. I dont even think I checked Flint to Boston, the situation was a bit rushed and urgent. But all is well, money very well spent.

Have to say damn American Airlines... purchasing through their website theres a little trick showing unavailable seats and only preferred/$10 ones on each flight.

But thanks to everyone again, you are all extremely helpful and kind!!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 16, 2018)

Glad everything worked out for you. Don't you just love all the hidden fees that the airlines hit you with?


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Glad everything worked out for you. Don't you just love all the hidden fees that the airlines hit you with?


I DO! I REALLY DO! JetBlue is the only honest airline left. Everyone else just bombards you with so many fees that you just pay them to stop the madness [emoji34]


----------



## Northeastern292 (Feb 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad everything worked out for you. Don't you just love all the hidden fees that the airlines hit you with?
> ...


You forgot Southwest, which has a somewhat Amtrak-like no-change fees policy.


----------

